# could not locate remote server



## john-boy (Feb 18, 2009)

I am trying to help a friend who has the above problem.

All I know about the computer is it is running on windows Me , IE6 with sp1

Isp is Tiscali. modem is sagem wired type,
broadband.

The pc connects to the internet but gets the message could not locate remote server.

I have tried this using both IE6 and a recently installed version of Opera.
Both give the same message.

Any further help please.

John


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What did Tiscali say when your friend contacted them?


----------



## john-boy (Feb 18, 2009)

Have not yet contacted Tiscali

Is the problem at their end or is it a software issue?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Would you like to go thru a bunch of troubleshooting steps only to find out the modem or isp is having issues? Why not eliminate that at the start with a simple phone call to tech support?


----------



## john-boy (Feb 18, 2009)

I am at this moment using the same modem on the same phone line on another pc, using the same internet account and it connects and works fine. That is what leads me to suggest that it is a setting or software problem.
I shall try using the problem pc again and see if the problem is still there. then I shall report back.


----------



## john-boy (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just tried the problem pc and got the same result as originally reported, it connectes to Tiscali broadband but cannot find the server.
I have the two pc's side by side and when I swop the broadband line over to this one it works fine.
I have checked the internet settings and they seem to be the same as this one.

Any further ideas ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

sure post an ipconfig /all from the working and nonworking pcs for review.


----------

